# You all are EVIL!!!!



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

You all have been posting about knitting socks and all the fun you are having! You finally wore down my defenses and I went and took a knitting class today! Great just what I needed. Something new to love to do! It is so much fun! Now I will have twice as many projects to finish! At least I have a reason to buy more yarn!

She who has the largest stash wins!:rock:

Thanks again for pedaling your addictions! :banana02:

Carrie in SD


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah! more potential photos!

Did you make a little sock today at your class?


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

No sock yet. I just made a book mark today and was pretty happy with that! It was only a 2 hour class. LOL

Carrie in SD


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Resistance is futile....prepare to be assimilated.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

What was your reason for buying yarn before you started knitting?

Have a good day!


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

rabbitgeek said:


> What was your reason for buying yarn before you started knitting?


I do plastic canvas and crochet as well as a bit of weaving. I also have 2 knittingmachines and a variety of hand crank circle knitters as well as some peg looms. Plus, I just like yarn and so did my grandma and my great grandma and they loved sharing their stash with me! I have totes and totes of yarn. :banana02:

Carrie in SD


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

We be enablers extraordinaire. :rock:


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

You have hand crank knitting machines??

oh, colour me jealous.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cwgrl23 welcome to The Fold! I'm so happy to hear out enabling experts have worked their magic on you 

As for having the most stash? If you only have totes full of yarn you are just beginning. I think many of us have entire rooms full of not only yarn but all the fibers needed to make more yarn :banana02:

How long does your class go, how may weeks? Good luck, if you need help we are here to help you.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

You have hand crank knitting machines??
They are mostly kid machines. My first one was given to me by my great aunt. She got it before I was born. After she showed me how to use it, I was hooked!:bouncy:

As for having the most stash? If you only have totes full of yarn you are just beginning. I think many of us have entire rooms full of not only yarn but all the fibers needed to make more yarn 

I could fill a room, IF I had a room to fill. Unfortunately, we don't have a spare room right now. They all have kids in them. LOL Besides if I put all the totes together,my DH might find out how much yarn I have and that would never do! :sing:

Carrie in SD


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Welcome. I also started knitting later in life, but had crocheted all my life. But when I started spinning (another addiction), I wanted to use that beautiful hand-spun yarn in knitted things---thus I just had to learn knitting. Now I love it. And it's so much easier on my hands than crochet that I see I'll be able to knit long after my hands won't like crocheting. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Welcome to the fold. We do our best to ensnare all who come near...I mean to share with all who come near. The sheer joy of handwork is amazing isn't it? And the pleasure of gifting those you love with the work of your own hands can't be explained to those who have yet to experience it. Stick with us and you'll soon need spinning wheels and fleeces (and maybe even fiber animals.)
So glad you joined us,
betty


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty that reminds me of when my oldest son was young. He attended a Waldorf school in Minneapolis. Each week we had a group of moms who would meet to do handwork. We had specific projects we worked on and these were then sold at the holiday fair. Of course we could bring our own things to work on too. It was such a pleasant time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> I think many of us have entire rooms full of not only yarn but all the fibers needed to make more yarn :banana02:


Hey! I represent that remark!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Cyndi, me too :bouncy: I was actually thinking of you when I wrote that and the pictures of your room.


----------

